# So you couldn't sleep last night?...neither could I.



## RSPcrazy (Mar 10, 2014)

I had a pretty hard time getting to sleep last night, after finding a Funnel-Web Spider under my bed.





Your reason for not sleeping doesn't seem so bad now, does it?


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 10, 2014)

atleast it wasn't found in your bed


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 10, 2014)

JAS101 said:


> atleast it wasn't found in your bed



It was damn close enough. Right where my toes just go underneath the bed. I touched it!


----------



## jacevy (Mar 10, 2014)

hahahaaaaaa
Sorry I actually lol'ed at the "I touched it" sentence. 
I can just imagine the high pitched squeak of your voice while saying it.

Don't get me wrong I would be right there squeaking with you, it is just funny.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 10, 2014)

RSPcrazy said:


> It was damn close enough. Right where my toes just go underneath the bed. I touched it!


yeah screw that , im kinda glad we don't have them in vic .


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 10, 2014)

My reasons are in no comparison to yours.... You win lol Glad you only "touched" it, could've been a lot worse......


----------



## Umbral (Mar 10, 2014)

I thought you had a reason why many of us didn't sleep well last night. I normally sleep like a log but kept waking up last night.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 10, 2014)

The fiancée had me checking every inch of the room, bed sheets and under the bed for any other monsters. Luckily, I found nothing.

But from what I could find out about funnel-webs, is at this time of year, the males are out searching for females. So I suppose it's only a matter of time before I find another one.

Good thing I have 2 indoor cats, that so happen to be immune to funnel-web venom. It's like having to guards patrolling the house 24/7.

- - - Updated - - -



Umbral said:


> I thought you had a reason why many of us didn't sleep well last night. I normally sleep like a log but kept waking up last night.



Nope, sorry. Just another reason to stay awake :lol:


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 10, 2014)

I too have touched a funnel web -- about 45 yrs ago herping at Pearl Beach with my brother we were digging out skinks from the sand wall at the back of the beach , I said I felt one and my brother took over ( older bigger dig faster ) pulled his finger out pretty quick with the funnel web still attached I smashed it dad grabbed him and I didn't see him for a week !!! . we were not allowed to herp at grandma's ever again . 

back to the thread I haven't had a good nights sleep since September swap your funnel web for a 15 yr old anytime


----------



## Shotta (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## RickardGrimes (Mar 10, 2014)

God I hate Spiders, ever since I was 8 and a huge hairy huntsman climbed up my chin!!! Freak now even when a tiny one gets on me


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 10, 2014)

Shotta said:


> View attachment 307094



Ya, that about sums it up.


----------



## critterguy (Mar 10, 2014)

Pity ya killed it, I haven't kept a funnel web yet, a few different types of Tarantula's including locally caught ones, huntsmans including a 12.5cm legspan golden huntsman, jumping spiders, ogre-faced spiders, long-fanged, a few sp of ground spider and a beautiful golden trapdoor.
Still want to keep some red headed mouse spiders.

Haven't woke up with anything too poisonous yet, closest I came was a small E. rubripes centipede that got out and ended up on a sheet out in the loungeroom that ended up in the bedroom.
It didn't like me rolling over onto it, gave me a little love nip and got me up pretty quick when I felt the legs on my shoulder, thankfully was only a little rubripes of about 8cm, not one of the bigger ones I've kept, got it back into a container quickly.


----------



## Senator358 (Mar 10, 2014)

Funnel webs are very good easy to catch and there is no reason to kill them. Should have caught it alive and given it to the Australian reptile park who always need more for anti venom.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 10, 2014)

Senator358 said:


> Funnel webs are very good easy to catch and there is no reason to kill them. Should have caught it alive and given it to the Australian reptile park who always need more for anti venom.



I didn't kill it, my cats did. If I caught it alive, then yes, I would have taken it in for anti venom. But they beat me too it.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 11, 2014)

It was dead under your bed? That's a nice size fella too.

I put on some jeans on the weekend and a white tail fell out the leg, after I put em on. Fun times


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 11, 2014)

Trimeresurus said:


> It was dead under your bed? That's a nice size fella too.
> 
> I put on some jeans on the weekend and a white tail fell out the leg, after I put em on. Fun times



Yes, I was picking up some things the cats had dragged slightly under the bed and I picked up what I thought was a ball of wire, turns out it was a funnel-web that I was rolling inbetween my fingers, brrrrrr. 
With its legs spread, it was about the size of my palm, and I have big hands.

I have countless numbers of white tails here, I'm use to them.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 11, 2014)

That's pretty cool, maybe not so cool for you - I'd love to have a live one at that size.


----------



## Shane73 (Mar 12, 2014)

Trimeresurus said:


> I put on some jeans on the weekend and a white tail fell out the leg, after I put em on. Fun times



This happened to me when I was about 9 or 10, grabbed my togs off the line, whipped em on and BAMM!! got bit about an inch away from the little man. According to the spider chart in the kitchen cupboard it was a mouse spider??
For this reason I never ever leave cloths on the line over night.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 12, 2014)

[MENTION=37779]Shane73[/MENTION] It's certainly not a good feeling. I've had a few run ins with white tails on my clothes or in my bed, can think of atleast 4 occasions. I did get bitten on the foot by one though and my flesh didn't rot off  Had some na S'sty blisters though.


----------



## critterguy (Mar 12, 2014)

A few great encounters there that would put chills down your back. 

My dad once put on his work boots and there was a moving lump under his foot, he took his foot out pretty quickly thinking it was a huge huntsman but nope a not very happy green tree frog  

He also had a big huntsman decide to come out onto the handlebars of his motorbike while doing about 200kmph, there wasn't much he could do about it, it crawled over his hand, would have been funny as :lol: .


----------



## ingie (Mar 15, 2014)

I have had a few white tails in my clothes as a kid. 

I remember having lunch at a nursery cafe with my mum, a few years ago. Mum is completely terrified of spiders, and as she was talking, I saw a huge chunky black spider crawl around her her jacket onto the front of the sleeve. I knew she would have a heart attack if I told her, so I got my spoon and slowly got up and walked to her side to flick it off. My gaze and movements made her think I'd gone mad and was about to stab her with a spoon haha. She jumped around and screamed for ages after I flicked it and she realised what I was doing 

Another time while we were renovating the house, a huntsman dropped from the roof onto mum's shoulder. She was always looking up after that 

When I was cleaning out my garage to move a few years ago, I picked something up and a huntsman ran up my arm and around my chest, and up my neck and into my head. It must have jumped off my head as I couldn't find it when I went inside. They don't really scare me though so it wasn't that bad.

A close friend of my high school ex bf's family, got bitten on the leg by a white tail and had to have his leg amputated at the knee (can't remember if above or below). I remember seeing the wound soon after, and the stump was festering and gross. Ironic as his surname was "Kneebone".


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 15, 2014)

critterguy said:


> My dad once put on his work boots and there was a moving lump under his foot, he took his foot out pretty quickly thinking it was a huge huntsman but nope a not very happy green tree frog



My Uncle did the same sort of thing, walking up the driveway at 4 in the morning to go to work, felt a lump in his shoe so took his boot off and tipped it out only to discover a funnel web inside his boot. He reckons the only thing that stopped him from being bitten was the way his foot was wedging it right down into the toe of the boot so it couldn't move.


----------



## ladydj890 (Mar 26, 2014)

Shotta said:


> View attachment 307094



This pretty much explains how I feel about spiders. I would have probably died if I had 'touched' a funnel web


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

